# Help with Battery vs. AC Adapter



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well first of all, you never wanna up the voltage to any device unless it is specified to be OK. If your device runs on 3v then that's what you should stick with. Chances are that your 4.8v wall wart didn't have a high enough mah rating to power the device.


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

General rule of thumb of power suppplies is you want the volts as close as possible and the amperage at least as the same if not higher. If your batteries have a capacity of 3000mAh, and they die in an hour, you're using about 3000mAh/1h = 3000mA or 3A. The actual time to die is probably a bit longer - most batteries put out less voltage as they're depleted so they might appear to be dead when they're just weak. I'd guess that you want something close to 1A, maybe 2A. You can never have too many amps.

Also, according to the chart I found the typical voltage of a C battery is 1.2V, so 2 would be 2.4V.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Nebulosity said:


> Also, according to the chart I found the typical voltage of a C battery is 1.2V, so 2 would be 2.4V.


Regular disposable C batteries are 1.5v.
NiCad or NiMh batteries are 1.2v.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Obviously I'm a newbie to this stuff! Will look into proper voltage/mAh...


----------

